# Help!!! Meister Anker



## cuthcamuth (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.domain.com/picture.gif,Does anyone have any info on this watch.

It was bought in 1984 in Germany,from Quelle catalog.That much I do know.

It has 6 blue saffire color stones, and the band is white gold colored, and the links are V shaped.I have done alot of searching the internet and can't find anything on my 22 yr old watch.

I am







fits and sure would like any help, I Have a photo of it, if I figure out how to insert it with this. not sure if photo will be in it.


----------



## cuthcamuth (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been trying to get the photo in, but not having any luck.

will some one please







and tell me the secret of how to insert pic.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

cuthcamuth said:


> I have been trying to get the photo in, but not having any luck.
> 
> will some one please
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to the forum, have you read this in the ` Photography Forum`

see here.... http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=4706


----------

